# G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 CL16



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Hallo Gamer...

Ich habe 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 CL16 und möchte nochmal 16GB aufrüsten.

Habe bei Mindfactory folgende Produkte gesehen:

16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de

16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB für AMD Ryzen DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit | Mindfactory.de

Das sind doch gleiche Produkte oder irre ich mich? 

Wenn nicht was sind denn die Unterschiede?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Was da jetzt spezielle für den AMD Ryzen sein soll weiß ich auch nicht.
Für mich sehen sie auch identisch aus.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was da jetzt spezielle für den AMD Ryzen sein soll weiß ich auch nicht.
> Für mich sehen sie auch identisch aus.



Erste ist GTZR und die zweite ist GTZRX. In der QVL ist bei mir nur GTZR aufgelistet. Von GTZRX ist kein spur zu sehen. 

Egal ich habe jedenfalls GTZR verbaut und funktioniert mit 3200mhz  sehr gut. 

Die Frage ist: Kann ich noch eine gleiche Kit einbauen?

Die 2. Frage: Kennt ihr noch günstigere Shop als Mindfactory?

Danke und Gruß...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2019)

Aufpassen wenn es um RGB geht! Die einen sind Gigabyte RGB die anderen Asus Aura sync kompatibel. Kp ob das wirklich stimmt aber das steht zumindest bei den Besonderheiten. Die lassen sich sonst nicht Syncen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Aufpassen wenn es um RGB geht! Die einen sind Gigabyte RGB die anderen Asus Aura sync kompatibel. Kp ob das wirklich stimmt aber das steht zumindest bei den Besonderheiten. Die lassen sich sonst nicht Syncen.



Das habe ich auch gesehen ja aber woanders steht, dass beide ASUS AURA unterstützen.

Ich glaube ich habe den unterschied gefunden. GTZR hat kein Temperatursensor und GTZRX hat Temperatursensor. Ist Temperatursensor denn wichtig?


----------



## Tech (1. Februar 2019)

Kaufe lieber ein 32GB Kit. Das spart dir Ärger! Die Chance, dass bei Vollbestückung die 3200 MHz nicht mehr laufen ist groß.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Februar 2019)

Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Ist Temperatursensor denn wichtig?



Nein.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Tech schrieb:


> Kaufe lieber ein 32GB Kit. Das spart dir Ärger! Die Chance, dass bei Vollbestückung die 3200 MHz nicht mehr laufen ist groß.



Ja da war ich mir auch nicht sicher deswegen habe ich gefragt. An 32gb Kit habe ich auch gedacht aber ist mir zuuuuu teuer. Ich müsste also erst mein 16gb Kit loswerden und dann 32gb Kit kaufen. Also nur Stress. 

Ich glaube ich kaufe einfach noch ein 16gb Kit und probiere ob das funktioniert. Wenn nicht dann kann ich es immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Zudem würdest du beim verkaufen deiner Arbeitsspeicher Verlust machen und am ende mehr Geld ausgeben.
Da ein Widerrufsrecht besteht würde ich es auch zunächst so versuchen und nur 16 GB dazu kaufen.

Habe ich im Übrigem auch gemacht und mir vor ein paar Tagen nochmals die selben Arbeitsspeicher dazu bestellt.
Meine 16 GB müssten heute geliefert werden und dann schaue ich auch ob auf Vollbestückung läuft. 
Bisher hatte ich da in der Vergangenheit keine Probleme mit.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zudem würdest du beim verkaufen deiner Arbeitsspeicher Verlust machen und am ende mehr Geld ausgeben.
> Da ein Widerrufsrecht besteht würde ich es auch zunächst so versuchen und nur 16 GB dazu kaufen.
> 
> Habe ich im Übrigem auch gemacht und mir vor ein paar Tagen nochmals die selben Arbeitsspeicher dazu bestellt.
> ...



Ja du hast aber Intel System oder? Das Problem taucht bei AMD Systemen auf und nicht bei Intel Systemen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Ja stimmt auch wieder... 
AMD und Arbeitsspeicher ist immer so ein Lotteriespiel.

Aber mehr wie versuchen kannst nicht, daher hast alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Schauen wir mal. 

Ich melde mich ob es funktioniert hat.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Bei mir ist es fraglich ob Hermes heute noch kommen wird. Laut Sendestatus sieht es nicht gut aus obwohl es heute hätte ankommen müssen.
Aber Hermes ist in letzter Zeit bei uns nicht mehr so zuverlässig.

Hatte ich letztens vor Weihnachten auch und da habe ich es auf die anstehende Feiertage geschoben.

Sendestatus änderte sich nicht auf Ausliefern. Zwei Tage später stand es dann auf Ausliefern, aber es kam niemand. Am nächsten Tag stand laut Sendestaus dabei das keiner Zuhause war und das Paket wurde dann zwei Tage später versucht erneut zuzustellen. Wir waren aber zu Hause und von denen war auch keiner da, da auch keine Benachrichtigungskarte im Briefkasten war. Habe dann aus Frust weil ich extra deshalb noch 5 Tage länger warten musste und auch weil ich die Grafikkarte in der Zwischenzeit wo anders günstiger bekommen habe das Paket abgewiesen und zurück gehen lassen.

EDIT:

Mal eine andere Frage, sind deine Arbeitsspeicher Dual oder Singel Rank?
Nicht mit Dual Channel verwechseln. Kannst unter Memory in CPU-Z sehen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Dual Channel.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Nicht Dual Channel, denn das ist klar bei zwei Rams wenn sie richtig eingesteckt sind.
Ich schrieb Dual Rank, nicht Dual Channel.

Sorry mein Fehler, steht nicht unter Memory sondern wenn du die Arbeitsspeicher einzeln ausrufst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nicht Dual Channel, denn das ist klar bei zwei Rams wenn sie richtig eingesteckt sind.
> Ich schrieb Dual Rank, nicht Dual Channel.
> 
> Sorry mein Fehler, steht nicht unter Memory sondern wenn du die Arbeitsspeicher einzeln ausrufst.
> ...



Hmmmm bei mir steht an der stelle Buffered und kein Ranks. Warum?

Und nein ich habe SR. 

Trident Z RGB	F4-3200C16-8GTZR	8GB DDR4-3200 16-18-18-38 1.35V	SR		Hynix 8Gb A-Die


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen... hmm das weis ich jetzt auch nicht.

Das deine Speicher SD sind hatte ich aber schon bereits wo anders gelesen. War mir aber nicht sicher ob es immer so ist, daher fragte ich nochmals.
Grund dazu ist weil ich zur Zeit auch welche gekauft habe und deine Speicher auch in der engeren Auswahl stehen oder standen.

Hiermit müsste das Auslesen auch gehen.
Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website

Müsste dann als 2Rx8 als DR, bzw. als 1Rx8 für SD gelistet sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Hier kannst du sehen: DDR 4 IC Liste - Google Tabellen


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Habe neuere Version von CPUZ runtergeladen und da steht jetzt, dass dieses Kit Single Rank ist.

Soooo jetzt die Frage: Ist DR besser als SR?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

DR ist etwas besser, da gleichzeitig die Daten verarbeitet werden können.
Soll sich auch etwas besser übertakten lassen.

Danke für die Liste, hilft mir sehr weiter. 
Bestätigt jetzt aber das ich richtig bestellt habe und die gleichen nochmals genommen habe was ich jetzt verbaut habe.
Denn die mit LEDs was ich gerne gehabt hätte sind alle SD.

Dann werde ich meine umbauen und so auch LEDs haben.
Denn es werden Kühler mit LEDs verkauft um das ganze auch mit LEDs haben zu können.
Kostenpunkt um die 23 Euro für zwei Kühler.

Ich spreche jetzt aber nicht von Wasserkühler, sondern nur um Kühlkörper was es zum umrüsten mit RGB LEDs gibt.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Laut QVL kann ich von mein Ram Kit nur einmal einbauen. 2 Kits soll nicht funktionieren. (Bild 1)

Dimm socket support: 4 Dimm ist nicht drin. 

Außerdem sieht man hier auch, dass diese Module SR sind. Alter hab ich damals ein Fehler gemacht. 

Auf 2. Bild hab ich ein Ram Kit von G.Skill markiert. Diese Module sollen (3000mhz) DR sein, CL15 und sollen 4 Stück funktionieren. 32GB kostet 240€. Wenn dieses Kit schneller und besser ist, warum kostet es dann so wenig? Wegen RGB Beleuchtung?

CL15 muss doch schneller als CL16 sein oder? DR sowieso besser, dann kann ich doch dieses 32GB Kit kaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Habe die letzten Tage einige gesucht und musste auch feststellen das alle mit wenig Timing und LEDs viel mehr kosten.
Kommt auch auf die Timings mit an.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

3000mhz 15-15-15-35 DR muss dann doch besser als 3200mhz 16-18-18-38 SR sein. Wenn das so ist dann pisse ich auf RGB.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Von den Timings sind sie besser, aber mit steigendem Takt werden die Timings auch schlechter.
Außer man kauft sich welche die wenig Timings bieten mit hohen Takt, aber da greifst auch viel mehr in die Tasche.

Zum Beispiel CL14 14-14-34 .
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher F4-3200C14D-32GTZR, Trident Z RGB
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200 Quad-Kit, Arbeitsspeicher F4-3200C14Q-32GTZR, Trident Z RGB


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Ja genau, das hier z.B. 16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de

Das Problem ist. 2 Kits gehen damit auch nicht. 

Ich muss demnächst 32GB haben.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Oben habe ich was verlinkt(Edit) mit nur zwei Rams.

EDIT:

Meine haben CL15 17-17-35 als DR.
Was ich mir jetzt bestellt habe kosten mich nur 113 Euro und ich habe dann die selben wieder drin und komme auf 32 GB.
Nur habe ich keine schönen LEDs.

Bei mir sollten aber Vollbestückung laufen.
Wenn die dann laufen werden ich so was dazu kaufen.

EZDIY-FAB RGB DDR Speicher RAM Kuehler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

ODER

Jonsbo NC-1 Rot, RAM-Kuehler, RGB-Beleuchtung mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Verliere aber dann die Garantie der Arbeitsspeicher, da sie umgebaut werden müssen.
Zudem muss ich vorsichtig beim entfernen der Kühler sein, das ich die Chips dabei nicht beschädige.
Denn die original Kühler kleben dran fest und müssen mit heißmachen entfernt werden.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

Schöööön 444€   

Never. 

Ich bin bereit auf RGB zu verzichten wenn die Leistung stimmt.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Komischerweise habe ich bisher Arbeitsspeicher mit LEDs immer nur als SR gefunden.
Sieht fast so aus als möchte man die SR mit LEDs schmackhaft machen... 

Sind mir auch zu teuer und die LEDs zum Nachrüsten werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht kaufen.
Da hole ich mir lieber ein paar RGB Strips.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (1. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Komischerweise habe ich bisher Arbeitsspeicher mit LEDs immer nur als SR gefunden.
> Sieht fast so aus als möchte man die SR mit LEDs schmackhaft machen...
> 
> Sind mir auch zu teuer und die LEDs zum Nachrüsten werde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht kaufen.
> Da hole ich mir lieber ein paar RGB Strips.



Ehrlich die nachrüst Dinger sind echt kacke. 

Wenn RGB dann AURA bei mir. 

Naja ich muss jedenfalls bisschen schauen um richtige Kits zu finden.


----------



## narcosubs (1. Februar 2019)

Ihr wisst aber schon, daß die QVL in der Regel selten überarbeitet  werden? Ich würde daher nicht allzu viel darauf geben und es einfach mal  ausprobieren.



IICARUS schrieb:


> DR ist etwas besser, da gleichzeitig die Daten verarbeitet werden können.
> Soll sich auch etwas besser übertakten lassen.



Dualrank-Module sind etwas schneller als singleranked bei gleichem Takt , stellen aber auch grössere Ansprüche an den Speichercontroller. Daher erreichen sie eher nicht so hohe Taktraten.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn RGB dann AURA bei mir.


Man muss sich da aber nicht die originalen kaufen, geht auch für weniger.
Habe da schon was gefunden was ich auch mittels Aura steuern kann aber nicht so teuer ist.
Hier kann ich entweder adressierbare oder mit 12v RGB verwenden.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2019)

Habe in den letzten Tagen nach Arbeitsspeicher inkl. LEDs gesucht, da ich gerne auf 32 GB aufstocken möchte.
Schneller als 3200 MHz muss ich nicht haben, daher habe ich auch in diesem Bereich gesucht und nur alles in SR gefunden. 
Ohne LEDs sind sie auch in DR zu bekommen.

Habe mir jetzt die selben nochmals bestellt da ich mit 3000 MHz auch gut auskomme und ich meine sogar bisher auf 3200 MHz auch problemlos übertakten konnte.
Werde aber keine Kühlkörper verbauen, denn die könnte ich auch mittels Aura steuern. Nur werden diese Kühlkörper per Kabel verbunden und nicht über den Slot was bei RGB Arbeitsspeicher der Fall ist.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Ihr wisst aber schon, daß die QVL in der Regel selten überarbeitet  werden? Ich würde daher nicht allzu viel darauf geben und es einfach mal  ausprobieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Dualrank-Module sind etwas schneller als singleranked bei gleichem Takt , stellen aber auch grössere Ansprüche an den Speichercontroller. Daher erreichen sie eher nicht so hohe Taktraten.



Hmmmmm...

Was ist wichtiger oder besser? DR mit niedrigere Takt oder SR mit höhere Takt?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2019)

Meiner Meinung nach höherer Takt auch wenn es dann nur SR ist.
Denn der Unterschied ist nicht groß, aber mehr Takt macht mehr aus.

Aber selbst würde ich nicht über 3600 MHz gehen, da alles darüber meiner Meinung nach den Kaufpreis nicht mehr rechtfertigt.
Außerdem ist OC nie garantiert und so kann es auch passieren das noch schnellere Speicher gar nicht laufen und man dann unnötig viel bezahlt hat.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

Ich mach mich nicht verrückt und bestelle 1 Kit G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 CL16 und schaue ob 2 Kits funktionieren. Wenn nicht schaue ich weiter.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

Wenn die nicht auf 3200mhz laufen, dann werde ich bisschen experimentieren. Vielleicht behalte ich die trotzdem auch wenn die nicht auf 3200mhz laufen, mal sehen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (2. Februar 2019)

Ich hab ein Bild mit Memory Benchmark Werte hochgeladen. Sind die Werte soweit in Ordnung?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

Sooo 2. Kit G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 CL16 ist bestellt.

Ich hoffe, dass 2 Kits funktionieren.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Meine sind heute geliefert worden.

Habe sie auch bereits schon verbaut und siehe da... laut Bezeichnung die selben die ich schon bereits verbaut habe aber statt Dual Rank sind es Singel Rank. 
Ist mir aber egal, scheint gut zu laufen und mir ging es eher darum das ich nun auch 32 GB habe.

Allerdings konnte ich zuvor noch auf 3200 MHz takten was mit den Speicher aber 200 MHz über Spezifikation war und nun geht es nicht mehr.
Aber die 3000 MHz wofür die Arbeitsspeicher vorgesehen sind laufen problemlos. Zumindest bisher, da ich sie noch nicht lange verbaut habe.

Denke es liegt an der Vollbestückung weshalb sie jetzt nicht mehr auf 3200 MHz umgestellt werden können oder die neuen sind nicht so Taktfreudig.

EDIT: Meine Arbeitsspeicher kann ich normalerweise sogar auch mit 3200 MHz statt 3000 MHz laufen. Mit den neuen war es nicht mehr möglich und ich konnte auch laut CPU-Z sehen das die neuen auch Singel Rank sind und keine Dual Rank wie meine alte. Das ganze wäre mir noch egal gewesen, aber vorhin hatte ich in BF5 1x ein Blue Screen und setzte IO und SA Spannung und auch etwas die VCore hoch und dann flog ich innerhalb von vier Spielrunden alle vier mal aus dem Spiel raus. Die Arbeitsspeicher gehen daher wieder zurück und ich kauf mir direkt zwei Module mit 3200 MHz und 32 GB. 

Meine verkaufe ich dann halt.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

Ich denke bei mir wird auch nicht anders sein aber egal wenn es nicht funktioniert, schicke ich wieder zurück.

Ich hab von G.Skill erfahren, dass 2 Kits GTZRX Version definitiv laufen. Wenn GTZR nicht läuft dann tausche ich die mit GTZRX um und verkaufe meine vorhandene GTZR und kaufe nochmal GTZRX. Dann hab ich 4x8GB mit 3200mhz. 

Mal schauen wann die geliefert werden.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Bei mir war es halt auch ein Versuch wert, da es das günstigste war was ich halt machen konnte.
Zwei neue zu kaufen mit 32 GB wird mehr kosten und beim verkauf der alte bekomme ich auch nicht mehr soviel rein.

Jetzt wieder mit 16 GB lief das Spiel wieder, aber ich merke das ich bei 12 GB was das Spiel in Anspruch nimmt und der Rest vom System das gelegentlich Ruckler kommen, da anscheint ausgelagert wird. Aber abgestürzt ist weder das System noch das Spiel mit meinen alten Arbeitsspeicher. Werde mir jetzt aber diesmal direkt 3200 MHz kaufen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

16GB Arbeitspeicher wird bei mir echt eng. Ich merke jetzt schon, dass ich mindestens 32GB brauche. Ich mache auch andere Sachen wie Video rendern und so und professionelle Programme brauchen halt so viel RAM. Ich kann jetzt z.B mit DaVinci Resolve nicht arbeiten weil das System abstürzt. Ich arbeite mit lange Videos und 1440p Auflösung. Da geht echt nix.

Ich dachte immer nur AMD Systeme machen RAM Probleme. Wusste nicht, dass Intel genauso ist.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Bin ich auch von ausgegangen, daher gehen sie wieder zurück.
Habe es direkt gemerkt das ich sie nicht mehr mit 3200 MHz laufen lassen konnte.



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer nur AMD Systeme machen RAM Probleme. Wusste nicht, dass Intel genauso ist.


Mischkonfiguration ist immer etwas Problematisch, da Hersteller alles mögliche an Chips mit der Zeit verbauen. 
Da reicht es nicht aus die selben nochmals zu kaufen. Siehst ja an meinem Beispiel, die alten als Dual Rank, die neuen sind Singel Rank.

Hatte ja gehofft das wenn ich die selben erneut kaufen auch wieder Dual Rank bekommen würde.

Es kommt noch dazu das auch Vollbestückung Probleme machen kann.
Kenne ein Fall aus dem Corsair Forum da wurde selbst von Support dazu geraten die alten zu verkaufen und sich direkt ein Set mit den gewünschten Speicher zu kaufen, da in diesem Fall auch die selben erneut gekauft wurden und diese mit den alten auch nicht gut zusammen arbeiteten.

Bin aber noch nicht am neu bestellen, da ich mir nochmal alles durch den Kopf gehen lassen möchte.
Momentan schwirre ich zwischen diesen zwei Angebote.

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-32GTZR) ab €'*'408 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL17-19-19-39 ab €'*'408,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Angebot 1 sind Dual Rank und niedirge Timings, dafür aber nur 3200 MHz schnell.
Angebot 2 sind Singel Rank und etwas höhere Timings, dafür aber 3600 MHz schnell.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

Hey das ist wirklich ein Lottospiel. Du kaufst 2 gleiche Kits und bekommst 1xSR und 1xDR. Was für ein scheiß.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Hey das ist wirklich ein Lottospiel. Du kaufst 2 gleiche Kits und bekommst 1xSR und 1xDR. Was für ein scheiß.


Nein, meine alten 16 GB sind DR und die neuen zwei was ich dazu gekauft habe um auf 32 GB zu kommen sind SR gewesen.
Hatte aber die selben Arbeitsspeicher neu bestellt.

Die alten habe ich mir 2016 gekauft gehabt.
Mit der Seriennummer sind die alten auch nur eine Ziffer auseinander und die neuen waren es auch.
Nur die alten 16 GB zusammen mit den neuen 16 GB liefen nicht so gut zusammen.

PS... habe mein vorherigen Beitrag ediert.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

Trotzdem ist ein das Lottospiel. Es gibt sogar fälle wo man 2 Kits bestellt hat und 1 war Hynix SR und andere Samsung DR.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Hallo Gamer...
> 
> Ich habe 16 GB G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 CL16 und möchte nochmal 16GB aufrüsten.
> 
> ...



Diese beide Kits sehen z.B identisch aus. Eine heißt GTZR und andere GTZRX. G.Skill sagt, GTZRX ist für AMD bestimmt und man kann problemlos 2 Kits einbauen. Ich sehe gar keinen Unterschied. Warum soll jetzt eine funktionieren und andere nicht? Beide sind Hynix und SR.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (4. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bin ich auch von ausgegangen, daher gehen sie wieder zurück.
> Habe es direkt gemerkt das ich sie nicht mehr mit 3200 MHz laufen lassen konnte.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du so viel Geld ausgibst würde ich definitiv die mit niedrige Timings nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Februar 2019)

Habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich werde mir noch ein paar Tests anschauen ob es ggf. auch noch günstiger geht.
Werde es daher jetzt nicht überstürzten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQ5xMDPfm_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video ist sehr gut und informativ... aber jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter was ich mir kaufen soll... 
Wobei ich jetzt eher zu 3600 MHz tendiere.

EDIT: 

So habe mich nun entschieden.
Da ich in der Vergangenheit schon mit 3000 MHz zurecht kam habe ich mich nun dazu entschieden auf Sparflamme zu gehen und habe mir nun diese Arbeitsspeicher bestellt.
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16) ab €' '243,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Damit habe ich nicht viel ausgegeben und mir reichen 3200 MHz und 32GB.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Die neuen die ich jetzt bestellt habe müssten Dual Rank sein.
Genau werde ich es wissen wenn ich sie da habe.

Da gebraucht Verkaufen sich auch nicht unbedingt lohnt werde ich zuvor schauen ob diese dann mit meine alten gut zusammen arbeiten, denn die neuen kann ich als 3000 MHz laufen lassen oder wenn es geht kann ich die alten als 3200 MHz laufen lassen. Zumindest schaffen die alten alleine problemlos 3200 Mhz obwohl es 3000 MHZ Speicher sind. Dann hätte ich so 48 GB Arbeitsspeicher wenn sie alle zusammen laufen sollten. Wenn nicht verkaufe ich die alten, wäre in diesem Sinn jetzt auch kein Problem.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Ich hab die hier: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600 ab €'*'216,71 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland auch gehabt aber mit AMD hat es überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Da ging nur bis 2933mhz oder so weiß ich nicht mehr. Deswegen hab ich die umgetauscht. 

Mach dich nicht verrückt. Wenn du wie ich vorhin geschrieben hab, viel Geld ausgeben kannst/willst, dann hol die mit 3200mhz mit bessere Timings.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Mit dem Speichertakt sollte ich mit Intel keine Probleme habe, aber die 3600 MHz sind mir jetzt auch nicht so wichtig.
Denn davon profitiert das System nicht immer.

Gestern lief es nicht schneller da die Speicher nicht zusammen gut passten.
Aber da ich 32 GB brauche müsste ich tiefer in die Tasche greifen und habe mich daher schon zu den Speicher entschieden was ich nun neu bestellt habe. Denn die kann ich auch ohne meine alten laufen lassen. Daher müssen in meinem Fall dann die alten nicht mit verbaut bleiben. Werde halt noch versuchen ob es doch geht, da ich die alten nicht zwingend verkaufen muss.

Aber mit der neuen Auswahl bin ich dennoch zufrieden, da ich nicht unbedingt über 350 Euro ausgeben möchte und die neuen kosten nur 260 Euro.
LEDs sind mir nicht wichtig, mir sind nur die 32 GB mit 3200 MHz wichtig und das die Timings einigermaßen noch ok sind. Das scheint bei dem neuen Kit wa sich jetzt bestellt habe zu passen.


----------



## JanJake (5. Februar 2019)

Was stehen alle auf Samsung B- Die? 

Bis jetzt hatte ich Hynix und Samsung und am Besten liefen ganz klar die Hynix. Ryzen 1700 sowohl auf einem C6H als auch jetzt auf einem B450I Aorus Pro Wifi als Referenz. 

Was aber immer wichtig ist, gerade wenn man noch einmal aufrüstet und man weiß es kann(muss aber nicht) Probleme geben, würde ich immer versuchen genau den gleichen Speicher zu bekommen. Macht meist am wenigsten Sorgen. 

Das nächste Probleme liegt darin, volle Bestückung mögen einige CPUs nicht (liegt ausschließlich an der CPU). Abhilfe kann es da schaffen, wenn man die Spannungen vom SoC bei AMD erhöht und eben den Ram etwas mehr Spannung gibt. Bis 1,45V ist für kein Ram ein Problem. 

Selber habe ich schon alles gemischt. Unterschiedliche Taktraten, Größen, Hersteller, SR/DR und und und. Und bis jetzt bekam ich immer Dual Channel ans laufen und keine Probleme. Es ist oft auch eine Einstellungssache beim System. Aber es gibt und Systeme wo es einfach nicht laufen will, egal was man macht. 



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer nur AMD Systeme machen RAM Probleme. Wusste nicht, dass Intel genauso ist.



Nö! Zu Release des Sockel 2011-3 gab es nicht ein einziges Mainboard was stabil lief, weil die Rams nicht vernünftig zum laufen zu kriegen waren. Noch schlimmer als es bei AMD der Fall war!


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Bei Intel war es bis 2016 auch nicht sicher das alles über 3200 GHz läuft.
Zum Teil haben damals sogar 3200 MHz schon Probleme bereitet. Daher hatte ich damals mein 3000 Mhz gekauft.
Habe jetzt aber erfahren das meine verbauten Arbeitsspeicher bis 2016 noch als Dual Rank verkauft wurden und danach nur noch als Singel Rank.

Leider liefen sie Gestern nicht gut zusammen.
Sonst wäre es mir auch egal gewesen ob SR oder DR.
Bei den neuen kommt es auf die alten Ram nicht mehr mit an, wenn sie zusammen gut laufen, dann ist es gut und wenn nicht lasse ich nur die neuen laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Gehe ich auch davon aus... hätte ich auch versucht wenn die nicht so teuer wären.
Habe mich daher aus Kostengründen zu 3200 MHz und 32 GiB entschieden.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Gehe halt davon aus das es auch DR sind, da es normal heißt das 16 GB Riegel DR sind.
Ob es tatsächlich so ist werde ich erst sehen sobald die Speicher da sind.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Ich auch und wenn ich Glucke habe laufen sie auch mit meine alten gut zusammen, dann behalte ich auch meine alten Speicher.

Kann ja meine alten auf 3200 MHz übertakten und die Timings der neuen Arbeitsspeicher übernehmen. Alleine laufen meine alten zumindest problemlos mit 3200 MHz. Aber mir geht es im allgemeinen eher auf 32 GiB zu kommen und weniger ob die Speicher jetzt mit 3000 MHz oder mit 3200 MHz laufen. Wobei die neuen Speicher auch mit den Timings der alten laufen müssten, wenn sie statt mit 3000 MHz nur mit 3200 MHz laufen. Aber von den 3200 MHz werde ich mehr von haben.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Das große Problem ist halt immer das die Hersteller alles möglich an Chips mit der Zeit verbauen und selbst wenn man die selben nochmals kauft es nicht gesagt ist das sie dann mit den alten gut laufen. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich damit bisher keine Probleme, aber Gestern habe ich sehen können das es nicht immer laufen wird.

Kenne dieses Thema dazu: 


Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Seitens Corsair wird nicht zum Mischen von zwei Speicher-Kits geraten, da es zu den von dir beschriebenen Problemen kommen kann. Für die geringsten Sorgen und beste Performance wird der Kauf eines Kits mit der gewünschten Größe geraten. Gerne würden wir immer die gleichen ICs verwenden, jedoch ist dies auf dem schnelllebigen Speichermarkt zu Marktgerechten Konditionen nicht möglich. Daher wird man als Hersteller dazu gezwungen auch bei gleicher Typenbezeichnung die ICs laufend zu wechseln. Selbst die gleiche Version mit gleichen ICs wäre zudem kein 100%iger Garant dafür, dass beide Kits miteinander harmonieren.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Probleme beim Betrieb von 2x CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Bei anderen Hersteller soll es nicht anders sein.

Aber du hast auch recht da überwiegend Single Rank verbaut werden.
Es kommt aber hier nicht nur auf den Rank an, weil es sogar passieren kann das SR und DR gut zusammen laufen.
Natürlich kann man nicht grundsätzlich davon ausgehen das mischen nicht laufen wird, aber garantiert kann man auch nicht von ausgehen und dann kommt noch die Vollbestückung dazu was manchmal auch zu Probleme führen kann.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich auch und wenn ich Glucke habe laufen sie auch mit meine alten gut zusammen, dann behalte ich auch meine alten Speicher.
> 
> Kann ja meine alten auf 3200 MHz übertakten und die Timings der neuen Arbeitsspeicher übernehmen. Alleine laufen meine alten zumindest problemlos mit 3200 MHz. Aber mir geht es im allgemeinen eher auf 32 GiB zu kommen und weniger ob die Speicher jetzt mit 3000 MHz oder mit 3200 MHz laufen. Wobei die neuen Speicher auch mit den Timings der alten laufen müssten, wenn sie statt mit 3000 MHz nur mit 3200 MHz laufen. Aber von den 3200 MHz werde ich mehr von haben.



Wenn du weiterhin G.Skill kaufen willst dann schau hier: G.SKILL - RAM Configurator

Hier gibst du dein Mainboard und dein CPU ein und kannst dann sehen welche Module 2 Kits unterstützen.

Und hier hast du Liste welche DR ist und Samsung Chips haben: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g/clearing_up_any_samsung_bdie_confusion_eg_on/


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Bei mir laufen alle, bei mir kommt es nicht aufs Board an.
Das Problem Gestern war auch nicht das Board sondern meine alten Arbeitsspeicher und da die neuen auch nur 16 GiB waren machte es kein Sinn sie zu behalten. 
Mit den neuen 32GiB wird es jedenfalls laufen, da ich sie nicht zusammen mit den alten betreiben muss.

Habe mich daher bezüglich Preis/Leistung nun entschieden und für 254 Euro habe ich nun ein gutes Kit mit 3200 MHz und 32 GiB gefunden.

Die Timings dazu sind auch ok.

Speicher Timing - tCL (CAS Latency): 16.0
Speicher Timing - tRAS (RAS Active Time): 36.0
Speicher Timing - tRCD (RAS to CAS Delay): 18
Speicher Timing - tRP (RAS Precharge Time): 18
Meine alten 3000er haben.

Speicher Timing - tCL (CAS Latency): 15.0
Speicher Timing - tRAS (RAS Active Time): 35.0
Speicher Timing - tRCD (RAS to CAS Delay): 17
Speicher Timing - tRP (RAS Precharge Time): 17
Samsung Chips sind mir auch nicht so wichtig. Meine alten haben auch keine und liefen bisher auch sehr gut.
Mein Aufwand hat nur mit 32 GiB haben zu wollen zu tun.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Ja weil dieses Kit C16 ist kostet es weniger. Und das hier ist definitiv SR mit Hynix Chip.

C14 ist leider heftig teuer.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Bei 16 GB Speicherigel sollen normal DR verbaut sein und selbst wenn es SR sind ist es auch egal.
Hynix Chip habe ich mit den alten auch verbaut und mit 3000 MHz bzw. sogar mit 3200 MHz laufen sie gut.

Ich möchte nicht mehr als nötig ausgeben, daher habe ich das beste was dem Preis und der Leistung angeht ausgewählt. 



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> C14 ist leider heftig teuer.


Ja leider, über 400 Euro möchte ich nicht ausgeben, sind mir daher zu teuer.
Gestern hatte ich zwar den Gedanken dazu, aber einmal darüber geschlafen hat mich wieder auf dem Weg der Vernunft gebracht.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Für mein System wäre das hier perfekt und günstiger als RGB Version aber immer noch zuuuu teuer. 

32GB G.Skill Flare X schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL14 Quad Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Haben will Virus


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Verlockend schon, aber der Preis ist mir zu hoch.
Zudem muss man bei Vollbestückung aufpassen, da es damit auch zu Probleme kommen kann und sich nicht immer gut übertakten lassen.

LEDs regle ich bei mir anders.
Habe dieses Set bestellt was heute kommen müsste.
EZDIY-FAB ARGB RAM Kuehler RGB DDR Speicher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Muss mal schauen wie es damit aussieht und wie gut die Speicher sich umbauen lassen.
Angesteuert wird das ganze auch per Kabel mittels  AURA von meinem Asus Board.



iWebi schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an deine Wasserkühlung.
> 
> Da hast du fast das selbe gesagt xD
> 
> Und nun hast du sie


Bei den Arbeitsspeicher sehe ich es etwas anders.
Weil schnellere Arbeitsspeicher manchmal nur messbar sind und es nicht immer am ende merkbar sein muss.
Mich interessieren momentan nur die 32 GB und das Geld was ich dazu ausgeben muss.

Habe die letzten Monate genug ausgegeben, da muss ich jetzt nicht zwingend teuer Arbeitsspeicher haben die nicht unbedingt viel mehr bringen. 
Außerdem sind die neuen 3200er @ 32 GiB bereits bestellt.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

23€ für so ein Schrott? Nie im Leben.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Für mich ist es kein Schrott... dafür gebe ich aber keine 400 Euro aus. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcO1QsFTVxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist aber Ansichtssache, bzw. Geschmackssache.

Würde ich auf Wasser umbauen wäre es nicht anders und den Gedanken hatte ich aus Optischen Gründen sogar auch bereits... 
Wird mir aber zu teuer, da ich mir ausgerechnet habe das mit Kühler und Kühlblock an 80 Euro mindestens anfallen. Wasserkühlung habe ich ja bereits verbaut, müsste ich ja nur mit im Loop eingebunden werden. Würde aber am ende nicht um die Kühlung gehen, sondern nur um die reine Optik.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Sehe ich auch so, weil selbst jede Kleinigkeit am ende auch sein Teil mit ausmachen wird.

In diesem Video wird sehr gut erklärt wann ein schneller Speicher was ausmacht und wann weniger.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQ5xMDPfm_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Jep das Video hab ich auch schon gesehen. Da hab ich sogar eine Frage gestellt aber wurde nicht beantwortet.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Das gibt es doch nicht... wieso antworte ich dir überhaupt...


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

In der Liste steht folgendes: 2x8gb, DC, DR, DDR4-2400/CL12

Welche Hersteller soll das denn sein? 1 DDR4 Kit mit solche Werte habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Das war meine Frage


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich seine Videos anschaue verstehe ich sowieso nichts weil sein Aussehen mich so fasziniert. Ich kann mich einfach nicht konzentrieren. Geht es euch auch so?


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Habe heute die Umbau Kits bekommen.

Meine alten Arbeitsspeicher habe ich jetzt nicht damit umgebaut, aber schon mit Kabelbinder dazwischen gesetzt um die Funktion zu testen und ob es mir auch gefallen wird. Das ganze läuft wirklich sehr gut und lässt sich mit AURA von Asus steuern. Es ist auch ein Adapter mit dabei um das ganze auch auf Gigabyte verwenden zu können.

Daher habe ich sie mal provisorisch dazwischen gesetzt und sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. 
Auf den Bilder kommt es noch nicht mal so gut raus, live sieht es viel besser aus. 

Kabeln sind jetzt nicht schön verlegt weil ich alles sobald die neuen Arbeitsspeicher geliefert werden wieder raus müssen.
Die neuen müssten ja in 2-3 Tage kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglich ist auch sobald die neuen kommen das ich einfach doppelseitiges Klebeband verwende und diese LEDs Kühler einfach wieder wie jetzt dazwischen klebe und die Arbeitsspeicher nicht umbaue. Baue ich sie um könnte ich aber noch zwei nachbestellen und so die Optik machen als ob vier Module verbaut sind oder falls alle vier mit den alten laufen sollten kann ich auch alle umbauen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Finde ich auch und es sind vollwertige Kühlkörper.

Da sind auch Wärmeleitpads mit enthalten. Habe sie jetzt halt nur in den Zwischeräume wo normal die anderen Arbeitsspeicher rein kommen zum testen mit rein getan.
Die gibt es als RGB oder wie in meinem Fall auch adressierbares RGB zu kaufen. Bei den adressierbare kann man sie auch so konfigurieren das ein Regenbogen von oben nach unten durchläuft, also das nicht nur das die komplette LED Leuchte immer in einer Farbe durch wechselt(was natürlich auch möglich ist).


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Richtig, sind auch für Arbeitsspeicher gedacht die keine LEDs haben.
Bei dir ist es natürlich besser da keine Kabeln mit dran sind, werden ja über den Slot angesteuert.

Natürlich hätte ich auch direkt mit LEDs kaufen können, aber dann hätten mich die Arbeitsspeicher an die 300 Euro gekostet und dann als Dual Rank zu bekommen wird es schwierig. Zudem hatte ich diesen Umbausatz schon letzte Woche für meine alten Arbeitsspeicher bestellt und da sie einmal schon bestellt und bezahlt waren wollte ich mal schauen wie es mit denen aussieht. Denn so war ich jetzt beim Kauf nicht drauf eingeschränkt nur Arbeitsspeicher zu suchen die LEDs hatten.

EDIT:

Denn ich konnte so günstige Arbeitsspeicher aussuchen und laut bestimmten Infos sollen es auch Dual Rank sein. 
Schreibt auch jemand in der Bewertung zu den Arbeitsspeicher.
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Fox2010 (5. Februar 2019)

Warum willst du die alten dazu stecken, 32Gb sollte ja für alles Reichen, nur für die Optik? Da würd ich die verkaufen solange die Preise noch halbwegs gut sind.
Also die Kühler sehen gut aber die Kabel sind störend, und egal wie man die verlegt man sieht die halt immer. 
Ich bin eher ein freund von so wenig Kabel wie Möglich in einem Case, heißt Netzteil mit CM, kein Laufwerk keine Festplatten und SSD als M.2 SSD so ist alles Clean.

Ich verstehe auch das ganze Ram gemache im Forum nicht: Ob SR oder Dual-R das ganze ist doch eh nur in Benchmarks wirklich messbar, solang die Timings nicht schlechter als 16.18-18 sind und der Ram mindestens 3000MHZ oder 3200MHZ hat ist doch alles in Butter, alles andere steht eh in keinem verhältnis von Leistung und Preis.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Mir ist es im Grunde egal ob Singel oder Dual Rank, aber bevorzugen tue ich Dual Rank.
Die neuen Arbeitsspeicher habe ich aber als Dual Rank bevorzugt da die Chance das sie mit meinen alten zusammen Problemlos laufen höher liegt.

Möchte auch nicht höher Takten als die Arbeitsspeicher selbst dafür vorgesehen sind, daher muss ich auch keine Singel Rank haben. Die Kabeln sind natürlich nicht so schön wie wenn die Arbeitsspeicher LEDs schon von Werk aus mit dabei haben, aber man bekommt sie auch so verlegt das man sie nicht zu sehen bekommt. Verbaut man sich RGB-Strips wird es ja auch nicht anderes gehen. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich nur das ganze provisorisch gestetst und da meine neuen Arbeitsspeicher unterwegs sind muss alles wieder raus. Daher habe ich die Kabeln jetzt nicht schön verlegt und einfach seitlich rein gestopft. Aber ich bekomme sie auch so verlegt das sie nicht zu sehen sind.

Die alten Arbeitsspeicher kosten zur Zeit 120 Euro.

Verkaufe ich sie privat werde ich nicht mehr als 50-70 Euro bekommen. Daher habe ich mehr davon wenn ich Glück habe und sie mit den neuen doch zusammen laufen sollten. Laufen sie nicht gut zusammen werde ich nur die neuen verbauen da mir 32 GiB auch ausreichen. Aber bevor ich sie unterm Preis weg gebe und sollten sie mit den neuen gut laufen behalte ich sie. Denn zwar habe ich dann mit 48 GiB kein Leistungsvorteil aber Speicher kann man nicht genug haben und ab und zu tue ich auch Video Rendern und dann kommen mir mehr Speicher auch zu gute.

Habe mir auch Speicher inkl. LEDs angeschaut, aber die Speicher dich hierzu hätte nehmen wollen hätten alles ab 300 Euro gekostet und so viel sind mir LEDs auf den Speicher auch wieder nicht Wert.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Passen bei ihm nicht, da er DDR3 verbaut hat.
Zudem hat er schon Vollbestückung.

Meine Tochter hat sich letztens die selben gekauft, da sie ja mein altes System bekommen hat. Aber sie wird das selbe Problem wahrscheinlich bekommen, da ihre neuen auch Singel Rank sein werden. Also im Prinzip das selbe weshalb ich meine neuen 16 GB nicht behalten habe und zurück gesendet habe. Klar, sie hat einen andere CPU und auch ein anderes Mainboard und daher kann sich das ganze wieder ändern, aber sie braucht mit ihrem Rechner keine 32 GB und da möchte ich auch nicht unnötig mit Ihrem System herum hantieren.

Hätte ich es früher gewusst hätte sie sich keine neuen Speicher kaufen müssen.
Leider habe ich das mit BF5 was bei mir etwas knapp wird erst jetzt heraus gefunden und dieses Spiel ist bei mir auch der Grund weshalb ich auf 32 GB umsteige. Denn sonst komme ich noch mit 16 GB gut aus.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Nee ist schon ok, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. 
Aber ist jetzt auch nicht so wichtig, laufen sie zusammen mit den neuen ist gut und wenn nicht werden sie verkauft.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Meine neuen sind zumindest bei Hermes laut aktuellen Stand bereits Elektronisch angemeldet.
Ob sie schon versendet wurden werde ich eher morgen sehen können. Aber Hermes ist bei uns zur Zeit etwas lahm.

Habe über den Otto Versand bestellt, da ich dort kein Versand bezahlen muss und Rücksendungen einfacher und sogar bis zu 30 Tage möglich sind.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Hatte meine Grafikkarte zuvor auch auf Otto bestellt gehabt.
Nachdem ich bestellt hatte wurde der Preis um 20 Euro gesenkt. 

Dann brauchte Hermes 1 Tag bis es weiter nach Köln transportiert wurde. In Köln angekommen verweilte es nochmals 2 Tage und dann am Ausliefertag war angeblich keiner Zuhause. Ich war zu Hause und hatte sehnsüchtig darauf gewartet. Eine erneute Zustellung erfolgte da angeblich niemand zu Hause war erst zwei Tage später. Nur zu blöd das ich mittlerweile ein besseres Angebot fand und die Grafikkarte für 80 Euro günstiger bekommen konnte.  Annahme wurde deshalb verweigerte und das Pakte konnte Hermes wieder mitnehmen. Die neue Grafikkarte kam auch schon am nächsten Tag mit GLS an. Bestellt hatte ich erst ein Tag zuvor.

Otto hat sich aber nichts zu schulden kommen lassen, lag alleine an Hermes.

Sorry wegen OT...


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Bei uns klingen die auch wenn wir nichts bekommen... 
Wir wohnen etwas günstig so das sie oft gerne ihre Pakete bei uns für Nachbarn los werden wollen. 

Schaue die ganze zeit schon aufs Seitenteil und die neuen LEDs gefallen mir sehr gut. 

Werden die alten nicht mit laufen werde ich die LEDs wieder auf selbe Weiße verbauen, nur diesmal halt sauberer ohne Kabelbinder und so das die Kabeln nicht nicht zu sehen sind. Der Stecker vom ARGB sitzt auch direkt über die Arbeitsspeicher in unmittelbarer nähe. Auf diese Weise muss ich nichts umbauen und es sieht genau so gut aus. Dadurch das die richtigen Arbeitsspeicher auch schwarz sind sieht man die gar nicht daneben. 

Mein Seitenteil ist auch getönt und so wirken die LEDs der Grafikkarte und der Arbeitsspeicher harmonisch zusammen und die blauen Kaltlichtkathoden die mit einem leichtem Hauch das ganze Bild auf moderater Art vereint. Schade das es auf Bilder nie so gut rüber kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Die RGB vom Mainboard sehe ich aus meiner Sitzposition nicht, da muss ich mich schon neben dem Rechner daneben legen... und da hat meine Frau was gegen... ich soll Abends in meinem Bett schlafen...


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Die LEDs des Chipsatz werden bei mir ehe von der langen Grafikkarte komplett verdeckt und die an der IO-Blende sind so fein das ich sie von oben und aus der Ferne auch nicht sehe.

Sobald die neuen Arbeitsspeicher geliefert werden werde ich die Timings der neuen übernehmen, da diese um eine Ziffer höher als meine alten sind. Dann ggf. auch noch dieses MemOK von Asus deaktivieren was per Schiebeschalter auf dem Board standardmäßig eingeschaltet ist und sollte es mit 1,350v nicht gut laufen kann ich ja noch etwas mehr Spannung drauf geben. Die Speicher werde ich alle auf 3200 MHz laufen lassen, auch die alten die normal nur für 3000 MHz vorgesehen sind. Zumindest laufen die alten Speicher jetzt schon ohne Problem mit 3200 MHz.

Mit IO und SA muss ich dann schauen und sie vorerst wieder auf AUTO stellen.
Zur Zeit habe ich sie auf 1,050v / 1,100v am laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Da bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Meine G.Skill TridetZ RGB 3200 CL16 GTZR werden morgen geliefert. Ich hoffe, dass Vollbestückung funktioniert, sonst muss ich die mit GTZRX umtauschen und meine alte verkaufen und nochmal GTZRX kaufen.

Meine kostet momentan 150€. Wenn ich die verkaufe, wieviel kann ich verlangen?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (5. Februar 2019)

Alter das ist ja pure Verschwendung. Mein Kit ist auch ziemlich neu.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja das Problem und deine wirst du mit etwas Glück vielleicht auch noch bis 100 Euro verkauft bekommen.
Aber rechne eher mehr in Richtung 70-80 Euro, denn die 100 Euro wirst du auch nur auf Ebay vielleicht bekommen und musst dann noch die Gebühren mit abziehen und landest dann wieder auf die 80-90 Euro.

Deshalb hoffe ich ja auch ob die neuen nun mit meinen alten diesmal zusammen gut harmonieren.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Meine bescheidene Setup sieht momentan so aus:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...haeuseluefter-empfehlungen-2.html#post9714868

Ich habe noch Lüfter mit bestellt und werde die 2 Radiatorlüfter mit Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM Lüfter - 120mm und die 3 Gehäuselüfter mit Arctic 120mm P12 PWM PST ersetzen. Ich hoffe damit habe ich bessere Kühlung.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Noctua Lüfter sind sehr gut und ich bin mit meinen auch sehr zufrieden.

Leider gab es sie in der Zeit als ich meine kaufte noch nicht in schwarz, sondern in diesem braun.
Bei mir habe ich nur Noctua Lüfter überall verbaut. Sind insgesamt 15 Stück plus den Lüfter was im Netzteil mit vorhanden ist. 
Mein Rechner ist dadurch selbst unter Last lautlos.

Mit Idle laufen aber meine 9 Lüfter auf dem Mora nicht mit.

Verbaut habe ich 5 Stück intern auf den zwei Radiatoren und extern auf dem Mora 9x.
Dann kommt noch am Heck ein Lüfter dazu.

Was für eine AIO verbaut? Gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Ja die Noctua Lüfter sehen wirklich nicht schön aus aber ich werde oben einbauen da sieht man die Farbe zum Glück nicht. 

CPU Kühler: DeepCool Gamer Storm Captain 240 EX RGB (mit mein ASUS AURA kompatibel und leuchtet alles synchron.)


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

Ansonsten diese hier, sehen besser aus und sind auch sehr gut.
Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm ab €' '22,55 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Kennt ihr einen Case wo man unten Radiator mit Lüfter einbauen kann?

Ich finde nix.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Wenn im PC nichts außer Lüfter braun ist dann weiß ich nicht wie das aussieht. Geschmackssache finde ich.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr einen Case wo man unten Radiator mit Lüfter einbauen kann?
> 
> Ich finde nix.


Musst mal auf Caseking mit dem Gehäusefinder suchen, da kannst angeben welche Radiatoren rein passen sollen.
Caseking Gehaeusefinder der Weg zum Traumgehaeuse!

Bei den Lüfter finde ich auch ist es Geschmackssache. Klar schwarz sieht für mich gut aus, aber das braun finde ich jetzt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Hab für mich perfekte Case gefunden. Das werde ich demnächst kaufen und mein PC umbauen. 

Mein Plan ist, vorne 2 Lüfter die reinpusten. Unten Radiator mit 2 Lüfter die reinpusten. Oben 2 und hinten 1 die rauspusten.

Fractal Design Define R6 White Tempered Glass USB-C - Gehäuse gedämmt | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## IICARUS (6. Februar 2019)

Hier noch ein Gehäuse was mir persönlich sehr gut gefällt.
Lian Li PC-O11DX Dynamic Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - …

Arbeitsspeicher wurden versendet, aber wie vermutet kommen sie erst morgen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Für mich zu groß das Teil.

Meine kommen heute an.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (6. Februar 2019)

Mein RAM Kit ist angekommen. Hab natürlich sofort eingebaut.

Uuuuuuund Vollbestückung funktioniert perfekt auf 3200mhz. 

G.Skill sagt GTZR würde nicht funktionieren aber GTZRX würde funktionieren. Obwohl die beide exakt gleich sind. 

Jetzt werde ich meine neue Lüfter einbauen und Temperatur schauen ob besser wird.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mit DaVinci Resolve 40 Minuten lange Video mit 60 FPS und Full HD bearbeitet und gerendert. Video Datei insgesamt 3GB und in 20 Minuten war es fertig. Früher konnte ich nicht weil der PC nach paar Minuten abgestürzt ist. Jetzt mit 32GB RAM ohne Probleme. 

So macht arbeiten Spaß.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2019)

Das deine Arbeitsspeicher ggf. besser laufen möchte ich nicht bestreiten, aber bei 3 GB Daten hattest du im Grunde jetzt kein Vorteil gegenüber zuvor, da mehr Speicher nicht dein System besser oder schneller arbeiten lässt. Erst wenn ausgelagert werden muss weil der Speicher ausgeht macht es was aus.

In meinem Fall komme ich noch gut mit 16 GB aus.
Die letzten Tagen hatte ich ein Denkfehler.

Wie auf meinen drei Bilder zu sehen ist wurde einmal 10 GB, 11 GB und einmal sogar 12,5 GB vom System inkl. Spiel genutzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den 10 GB hatte ich auch ein Screenshot vom Task gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte im StandBy noch 6,1 GB drin stehen was Windows für Dateien reserviert was oft genutzt werden die aber zur Zeit nicht laufen. Das ganze wird schon vorbelegt damit falls diese Daten doch abgearbeitet werden es schneller geht. Bin daher davon ausgegangen das mein Speicher voll wäre. Das war jedoch ein Denkfehler von mir, denn davon wird Speicher abgezweigt da es sich nur um eine Reservierung handelt. Im Fall der 12,5 GB hatte ich also noch 3,5 GB frei, auch wenn der Freie Speicher mit 15 MB schon als aufgebraucht angezeigt wurde.

Werde daher dennoch auf 32 GB aufrüsten, da mehr Speicher zu haben nicht schaden tut und ich so für die Zukunft wieder etwas ausgesorgt habe.
Denn die Preise könnten ja wieder ansteigen und dann müsste ich mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

Nein professionelle Video Bearbeitungsprogramme brauchen mindestens 32GB RAM. Das ist leider so.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2019)

Meine Arbeitsspeicher sind heute nicht gekommen, standen aber als Voraussichtliche Lieferung für heute fest.
Sind jedoch dann aber heute nicht zur Auslieferung verladen worden... zumindest laut Sendestatus.

Im Grund hatte ich mir heute Gedacht diese Speicher wieder zurück gehen zu lassen da ich auch mit 16GB auskomme und hatte heute meine Arbeitsspeicher mit den Nachrüstsatz umgebaut. Das umbauen hat im Grunde funktioniert und mir war auch bewusst das durch das erwärmen des Kühlkörpers und abziehen da sie drauf kleben mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden war. Nachdem ich fertig war und wieder einbaute läuft jetzt leider ein Riegel nicht mehr. Wieso ist mir nicht bekannt und so ist auch alles glatt gelaufen.

Naja.. kann man nichts machen, aber ich mache es nun richtig und gut ist...!
Ist jetzt nicht schlimm da die Speicher ehe fast 3 Jahre alt waren und ich nicht mehr so ganz auf ihre Optik stand.
Deshalb bin ich auch das Risiko eingegangen... entweder gehts oder ich habe ein Grund neu zu kaufen... 

Habe mir nun zwei Sets von diesen Arbeitsspeicher bestellt: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) ab €'*'147,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Damit komme ich auch wieder auf 32 GB aber Vollbestückung, da ich gerne alle 4 Bänke voll habe.
Momentan sind sie mit etwa 150 Euro das Set im Angebot.

Die Speicher die noch nicht da sind werde ich zurück gehen lassen und das ganze kostet mich halt jetzt 50 Euro mehr.
Aber ich muss diesen murgs mit diesen LEDs nicht mehr machen und die möchte ich gerne auch haben.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2019)

Ja kann man jetzt nichts mehr dran ändern, aber das Risiko war mir bewusst.
Mit dem neuen kauf bin ich jetzt aber endgültig zufrieden.

Die LEDs der zwei Nachrüstsatz Kühler kann ich im Gehäuse anderweitig verwenden, da ich sie mir heute mal näher angesehen habe und ich sie auch ohne dem Kühlkörper gut gebrauchen kann. Denn die LEDs funktionieren ja gut.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

Ich hab gesagt, so ein Schrott nie im Leben. 

Verfolgt bitte meinen anderen Thread ich bin jetzt dabei mein Kühlsystem bisschen zu bessern. Ich kann viele Meinungen gebrauchen.

Gehäuselüfter Empfehlungen

Danke


----------



## IICARUS (7. Februar 2019)

Die Kühler sehen gut aus, an denen hat es auch nicht gelegen.
Das abmachen der alten Kühler ist halt sehr riskant da sie drauf kleben und dabei auch warm gemacht werden müssen.
An den Umbausatz sehe ich daher jetzt nichts zu bemängeln, nur halt das wenn man schon direkt mit LEDs gekauft es nicht mehr notwendig ist das ganze umzubauen und so dieses Risiko wegfallt.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (7. Februar 2019)

Egal du hast jetzt gleiche wie meine bestellt. Die sind super!


----------



## IICARUS (10. Februar 2019)

Möchte nur kurz mitteilen wie es bei mir weiter gegangen ist.

Hatte ja die 32 GB ohne LEDs bestellt gehabt die ich ehe wieder zurück senden wollte da ich die neue Bestellung mit den 2x 16GB und den LEDs haben wollte.
Die sollen am Freitag geliefert werden, stand auch laut Sendestaus von Hermes so dar. Am Freitag bis 23:00 Uhr standen die Speicher noch zur Auslieferung da, also war keiner da gewesen.

Am Samstag morgen schaute ich auch erneut nach dem Lieferstatus rein und nun stand dabei das sie ausgeliefert wurden und zwar am Freitag um 17:00 Uhr. Bei mir war aber keiner da und daher schaute ich in den Briefkasten ob eine Benachrichtigung drin lag. Stattdessen lag das Päckchen im Briefkasten, so das die Arbeitsspeicher einfach in den Briefkasten eingeworfen wurde. Es handelt sich hier um ein Warenwert von 250 Euro. Da ich das Paket bei der Annahme nicht abweisen konnte habe ich nur den Rückschein entnommen und am selben Tag direkt bei uns gegenüber im Paketshop von Hermes abgegeben.

Die Bestellung mit den neuen Arbeitsspeicher die von mir erwünscht sind und standen am Samstag zur Auslieferung drin. Sollten also auch am Samstag geliefert werden. 
Sind jedoch bis heute nicht geliefert worden und laut Sendestaus steht nur drin das sie zur Auslieferung am Samstag verladen worden. Wann sie nun kommen ist mir daher nicht bekannt. Sicher steht aber das sie früher oder später ankommen werden.

Das ganze war mit Hermes bei uns aber nicht immer so schlecht, zwar haben sie früher auch immer sehr spät am Abend ausgeliefert aber sie waren immer da wenn zur Auslieferung der Sendestaus geändert wurde. Dem Versandhandel ist da nichts gegen zu sagen, da sie auch schnell versendet haben. Es hängt nur bei Hermes in letzter Zeit. Leider muss ich momentan bevorzugt diesen Versandhandel nutzen da ich dort bestimmte Konditionen habe weshalb ich momentan nicht wo anders bestellen möchte.

Mein alten Arbeitsspeicher der noch läuft habe ich wieder zurück umgebaut und auf Ebay zusammen mit dem defekten Speicher zum Verkauf angeboten. Der eine Speicher läuft ja noch gut. Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich da noch 30-40 Euro raus holen.

Die zwei Kühlkörper mit den adressierbaren LEDs habe ich als Abgrenzung meines Frontradiator genutzt.
Hier sieht es live sehr gut aus, da die LEDs überwiegend raus kommen und es wie ein LED Streifen aussieht. Habe aber die Kühlkörper mit genutzt da ich so auch die Blenden mit nutzen kann und das schwarze auf Schwarz so abgrenzt das es nicht gleich ersichtlich ist das es sich im Grunde um Kühler von Arbeitsspeicher handelt. Wer es nicht weiß wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht da drauf kommen. Die LEDs kann ich mit dem Asus AURA des Boards steuern.

Naja... wie immer... Bilder bekomme ich sobald Licht ins Spiel kommt nicht gut aufgenommen, daher mal ein Bild wie es jetzt momentan aussieht.
Normalerweise sieht man da die schwarze Kante des Radiators.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Februar 2019)

Also heute sind die Speicher nicht gekommen, sollen morgen erst wieder erneut zugestellt werden.
Hat man anscheint am Samstag nicht mehr geschafft.

Habe jetzt aber die Anlieferung so umgeändert das im Paketshop geliefert wird, denn dort muss er morgen mit Sicherheit vorbei kommen und kann direkt mein Paket da lassen. Dort kommt Hermes sogar recht früh am Morgen bis zur Mittagszeit vorbei. Der Paketshop liegt genau gegenüber unserer Haustür in einem Kiosk. Ist daher kein Akt kurz über die Straße dorthin zu gelangen. Mal sehen ob es nun Morgen so besser klappt.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (12. Februar 2019)

Mein Paket kam ziemlich schnell. Hab aber mit DHL geliefert bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Bei euch ist der Paketbote schrecklich hoch drei


Das war mit Hermes früher nicht so, die kamen zwar schon immer spät am Abend vorbei, aber so schlimm war es bisher noch nie. Mittlerweile bestelle ich auch lieber wo anders wo ich auch mit DHL beliefert werden kann, da DHL bei uns gute Lieferzeiten hat und sehr zuverlässig ist. In diesem Fall musste ich aber über den Versandhandel Otto bestellen da ich dort bestimmte Finanzielle Mitteln gestellt bekomme die ich für den Kauf haben musste, sonst hätte ich wo anders bestellt. Ich meine zum einem den kostenlosen Versand was ich dort habe und zum anderem die Zahlpause wo ich 4 Monate Zeit habe die Rechnung zu begleichen.

EDIT:

Das ich ein Wunschlieferung ausgewählt habe hat sich noch schlechter erwiesen, denn nun wird heute nicht mehr angeliefert sondern steht nun "_wurde ins zuständige Hermes Verteilzentrum weitergeleitet_". Dachte die würden statt nach Hause kommen direkt im Paketshop liefern. Hätte ich gewusst das sie das ganze wieder vorerst zurück leiten hätte ich nicht ins Paketshop bestellt.

Zumindest habe ich nun die Faxen gestrichen voll und habe jetzt über Alternate bestellt. Diesmal aber nur 16 GB da ich damit vollkommen auskomme und mich das ganze auch etwas weniger kosten wird. Denke das diese Bestellung morgen mit DHL kommen müsste. Sollte sich mal Hermes entscheiden anzuliefern geht es zurück!


----------



## IICARUS (13. Februar 2019)

So heute sind die Arbeitsspeicher von Alternate mit DHL schon gekommen. 
Sind aber wie vermutet Singel Ranked.

Laufen soweit gut mit 3200 MHz.

Musste nur IO und SA etwas höher stellen da die 3200 MHz anfangs nicht laufen wollten.
Hatte sie aber niedriger mit meinen alten Speicher gesetzt. Jetzt habe IO auf 1,150v und SA auf 1,100v gesetzt und scheint so auch gut zu laufen.
Spiele habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.

Habe aber vorerst nur 16 GB verbaut, da ich über Alternate vorerst nur ein Set kaufen konnte.
Sollte sich heute noch Hermes entscheiden zu liefern kann ich ja noch ein zweites Set mit einbauen und 32 GB testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Hermes hat es am ende doch noch geschafft... 
Habe nun ein zweites Kit noch eingebaut und ich werde ein Kit davon behalten und eines was ich nicht brauche zurück senden.
Dadurch habe ich dann auch 32 GB verbaut was so auch gut zu laufen scheint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Februar 2019)

So da ich noch alles rückgängig machen kann habe ich mich jetzt doch noch umentschieden.
Die Arbeitsspeicher von Alternate habe ich bereits ausgebaut und versandfertig verpackt. 
Die gehen als Widerruf wieder zurück.

Die vom Otto Versand werden auch zurück gehen, aber erst später.
Denn auf Otto habe ich 30 Tage Zeit zum zurück senden und so werde ich sie behalten bis die neuen geliefert werden.
Denn die Lieferzeit wird mit 5-7 Tage angegeben. Sind daher nicht sofort lieferbar.

Habe mir nun diese Arbeitsspeicher bestellt: Corsair CMW16GX4M2C3200C14.
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 ab €'*'236,96 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Dafür gehe ich auf 16 GB runter, da ich normalerweise kein Videos bearbeite und im Grunde gar nicht so viel Speicher brauche.
Da sind mir dann doch die besseren Timings wichtiger als die 32 GB Speicherplatz und die LEDs der SKlLL waren gut und auch schön, aber ich habe mich jetzt auch doch  zu den LEDs der Corsair entschieden.

Wegen der Vollbestückung damit es besser aussieht werde ich mir noch dieses Set dazu bestellen.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/RAM-H...Vengeance-Pro-DDR4-Light-Enhancement-1271065/

Kosten wird mich das ganze inkl. der Dummys das selbe.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (17. Februar 2019)

Wenn 16 reichen dann klar. Kannst dann irgendwann auf 32 erhöhen.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Februar 2019)

Richtig sehe ich auch so... bin aber dennoch noch etwas am Grübeln, denn das ganze ist zwar interessant ggf. auf 3,6 oder gar auf 3,8 GHz mit niedrigen Timings hin zu kommen, aber unter realen Umständen läuft es auch  mit den Skill und 3200 Mhz ganz gut.
Habe dazu auch ein eigenes Thema erstellt: Corsair  CMW16GX4M2C3200C14 . G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2019)

Habe mir das ganze übers Wochenende nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ich behalte meine bereits bestehend 32 GB die ich da habe.
Das ganze wäre zwar sehr reizvoll gewesen, aber der Aufpreis und dann nur 16 GB zu haben lohnt sich am ende nicht, da der Mehrgewinn nicht so groß ist und ich jetzt schon genug FPS habe und sonst auch alles gut läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2019)

Das ist genau weshalb ich mich nun entschieden habe meine zu behalten, da es wie du sagst nicht viel ausmacht und ich von 32 GB mehr von habe.

Habe mir auch einiges Tests dazu angeschaut und am ende macht es nur für Benchmarks das meiste aus. Mit Spiele z.B. macht es nicht so viel aus weshalb sich dieser Aufpreis oder Verzicht auf 16 GB sich nicht lohnt. Läuft ja alles soweit ohne Probleme und selbst wenn ich auf 3,6 GHz gehen möchte komme ich mit CL 17 auch noch gut hin.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (18. Februar 2019)

Bessere Timing oder mehr Speicherplatz? Wenn du mich fragst, definitiv mehr Speicherplatz!


----------



## IICARUS (18. Februar 2019)

Habe mir schwer getan nur 16 GB zu holen und war fast sogar dran mir 32 GB zu kaufen, aber für 450 Euro war es mir wiederum mit den guten niedrigen Latenzen doch zu viel. Da habe ich jetzt mit nur 300 Euro die selbe Leistung da der Unterschied nur gering und auch nicht merkbar ist.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

Ich habe memtest86 durchlaufen lassen. Wollte mir einfach sicher sein, ob Vollbestückung wirklich ohne Fehler funktioniert.

Der Test hat insgesamt (4 Durchläufe) fast 7 Stunden gedauert. Für Ergebnis siehe Bilder.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2019)

Schadet nicht, hatte auch mal neue Speicher die direkt auch defekte aufwiesen.

EDIT:

So ich gehe jetzt doch auf 16 GB da ich ein anderes gute Angebot gefunden habe.
Mit den selben Timings was ich jetzt habe kann ich das ganze mit 3600 Mhz betreiben was ich so noch besser finde.
Glaube die 3200 Mhz müssten dann auch um die 14-14-14-28 liegen. Aber das ist mir nicht wichtig, ausschlaggebend sind die 16-18-18-36 bei 3600 Mhz statt mit nur 3200 MHz. Das sind 400 MHz mehr was ich mit Stock betreiben kann ohne das ich hierzu die Speicher noch weiter hoch takten muss. Laut dieser Webseite sind sogar 4000 MHz mit 18-19-19-38  gut drin.
Patriot Viper RGB 2x8GB DDR4-3600 Review: Value at Speed

Kostenpunkt: 208 Euro.
Meine haben 155 Euro pro Set gekostet.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2019)

Da hast wirklich damals viel Glück gehabt.

Ich habe mittlerweile aber auch ein zweiten Kit nochmals über Alternate gekauft und werde so dann auch wieder auf 32 GB Vollbestückung kommen.
Das andere habe ich den Otto Versand mit 4 Monatige Zahlpause.


----------



## wbloop (19. Februar 2019)

Moinsen! Ich wollte genau diesen RAM in Verbindung mit dem Ryzen 2700X und dem AsRock X470 Taichi betreiben. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen ob das soweit mit XMP rund läuft und auch XFR/Precision Boost Overdrive von der CPU gleichzeitig gut läuft? Ich mein, der Trident Z RGB taucht nicht in der Memory QVL fürs Taichi unter Pinnacle Ridge auf, zumindest nicht der 3200 CL16-Chip.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Februar 2019)

Mit nur zwei Riegel sollte es laufen.

Bei AMD ist es halt immer fraglich ob am ende der volle Takt erreicht wird.
Ich habe letztens ein Testbericht auf Youtube gesehen da wurde der Takt sogar schlechter sobald vier statt nur zwei Riegel verwendet wurden, da dann der Controller auf der CPU damit noch schlechter klar kommt. Es hängt daher immer auch von der CPU mit ab.

Für AMD wird eher das Modell mit dem X am ende empfohlen: https://gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16d-16gtzrx


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (19. Februar 2019)

Ich habe diese Theorie widerlegt. 

Habe aber andere Board.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Kommt immer auf die CPU und das Board mit an.

Ist gut das es bei dir so gut läuft, was aber nicht bedeutet das es bei jedem so gut laufen wird.
Ich habe mir erst Gestern ein Video angeschaut da hat sich jemand den selben Speicher mit vier Riegel gekauft und er kam nur auf 3000MHz und selbst diese waren mit vier Riegel dann nicht mehr zu erreichen. Ausserdem gibt es hier auch genug Themen wo berichtet wird das oft noch nicht mal die 3000 Mhz drin sind.

In deinem Fall hast du Glück das es so gut läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Habe soeben zwei gute Bewertungen bezogen auf mein neuen bestellten Arbeitsspeicher für AMDs gefunden.
Klar der Speicher ist nicht billig, aber wenn mit AMD bis zu 3600 MHz gehen ist das schon sehr gut.

*Bewertung 1*


> Mit Samsung bestückter Ram, geht bei mir ohne Probleme mit 3600/CL16 auf Asrock X470 Gaming K4 nachdem ich mit anderen Riegeln verschiedener Hersteller nicht über 3000MHZ stabil kam. Eine RGB Beleuchtung ist auch dabei, sieht toll aus. Nachdem bei mir G.skill G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 nicht über 2800 kam habe ich zu Patriot gewechselt und muss sagen, die LED und vorallem dei RGB Serie ist super RAM den es bis 4133 gibt. Vergesst den ganzen Flare-Trident Hype von G.Skill und kauft Patriot Viper RGB.



*Bewertung 2*


> Ryzen 2700x msi x470 gaming pro carbon mit XMP Profile 2 3600 CL 16-18-18 ohne Problem! Toll RAM, sehr sehr prieswert!



Quelle: 16GB Patriot Viper RGB schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3600 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Aber eine Bewertung berichtet auch davon das es bei ihm die 3600 MHz nicht möglich waren.
Aber mit 3200 Mhz lief es bei ihm am ende. Kommt daher am ende auch mit auf die CPU an. In diesem Fall lohnt sich der Mehrpreis nicht, da der Skill weniger kostet und die 3200 MHz ggf. auch möglich sind.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kommt immer auf die CPU und das Board mit an.
> 
> Ist gut das es bei dir so gut läuft, was aber nicht bedeutet das es bei jedem so gut laufen wird.
> Ich habe mir erst Gestern ein Video angeschaut da hat sich jemand den selben Speicher mit vier Riegel gekauft und er kam nur auf 3000MHz und selbst diese waren mit vier Riegel dann nicht mehr zu erreichen. Ausserdem gibt es hier auch genug Themen wo berichtet wird das oft noch nicht mal die 3000 Mhz drin sind.
> ...



Ich denke diese Videos die du dir angesehen hast sind alt und damals war das ein großes Problem. Mittlerweile ist es bei einige Boards mit neueste BIOS kein Problem. Mein BIOS Version ist 4207 von 7. Dezember 18. Vielleicht läuft es deswegen ohne Probleme. 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nie mehr irgendwelche Sachen glauben was mir erzählt wird. Ich werde immer selber testen und schauen ob was möglich ist oder nicht. 

Mein nächstes Ziel ist, mein 250GB Samsung 970 EVO NVMe mit 1TB Samsung 970 EVO Plus NVMe zu ersetzen. Mein Speicherplatz wird nämlich knapp.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Habe mal nachgeschaut, das Video ist vom 25.09.2017 und daher in der Tat schon etwas älter.
Naja egal, Hauptsache wir sind am ende zufrieden. 

Habe nun meine neue Speicher geliefert bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorerst sind nur 16 GB verbaut da ich das andere Set wo anders bestellt habe und dieses noch nicht da ist.

Bezüglich deiner SSDs sieht gut aus, aber bedenke das du mit normalen SATA M.2 SSDs kostengünstiger weg kommen würdest und du am ende von den schnellen Laufwerke ehe nicht groß was mit bekommst. Außer du verschiebst große Datenmengen und da müssen es auch zwei gleiche Laufwerke sein, denn sobald du von einer HDD oder normaler SATA SSD verschiebst diese zum Flaschenhals werden und vom schnellen Laufwerk nichts mehr hast.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

Mach mal bitte Memory Benchmark und lade Bild hoch. Mal schauen wie gut die sind. 

Evo 970 Plus NVMe deswegen weil Videobearbeitung damit am besten ist. Ich weiß aber noch nicht ob ich 500GB oder 1TB kaufen soll.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Memory Benchmark? Welches Programm?
Ansonsten habe ich jetzt mal diesen Test hinter mir: Corsair  CMW16GX4M2C3200C14 oder  G.Skill F4-3200C16D-16GTZR ?

Habe die Speicher aber erst seit kurzem daher habe ich noch nicht viele Tests gemacht.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

Aida64.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Aida64 habe ich nicht und in der Freien Version werden einige Bereiche nicht mit angezeigt.
Zeige mal wie es bei dir aussieht.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

So sah es bei mir mit 16GB aus.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> So sah es bei mir mit 16GB aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schaue nachher mal nach dem selben Test, habe vorhin andere Tests durchlaufen lassen.
Ich muss auch kurz weg, daher komme ich erst später dazu.
In meinem Fall handelt es sich jetzt aber um 3600er Speicher.

Test beziehen sich auf 4000, 3600 (Stock) und 3200 MHZ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

Geh auf die Werkzeuge und dann auf Memory Benchmark.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die Kaufversion nicht, daher kann man mit diesen Test bei mir nicht alles einsehen.
Aber in den einzelnen Test kann man es auch raus sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test kann ich wiederholen wie ich möchte, bekomme immer Trial Version mit einfügt.
Bester Test war aber bereits schon mit den 3600 MHz vorhanden. Bei den 4000 MHz ist das schreiben schlechter ausgefallen.
Anscheint sind die 4000 MHz noch nicht ganz stabil oder müssen noch etwas Spannung haben. Aber mir reichen auch die 3600 MHz wozu diese Speicher ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kaufversion nicht, daher kann man mit diesen Test bei mir nicht alles einsehen.
> Aber in den einzelnen Test kann man es auch raus sehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Bilder zeigen aber 3200mhz?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Ja in diesem Test hatte ich die Speicher als 3200 MHz und CL14 am laufen.

Die Tests mit 3600 und 4000 Mhz hatte ich zuvor eingestellt und die liegen über diesen Wert mit 3200 MHz.

Da du auch 3200 MHz hast hatte ich mit dem selben Takt getestet da die 3600 MHz natürlich mehr bringen und es als Vergleich nicht vergleichbar gewesen wäre.
Im Grunde bringen die Speicher die selbe Leistung wie die Corsair mit 3200 MHz und CL14, nur werden diese mit CL 16 und 3600 MHz verkauft.

In den Bilder was ich zuvor schon eingestellt hatte sind jeweils immer die Taktraten mit enthalten.

EDIT:

Aber warte mal, ich habe soeben eine Lizenz für nur 5 Euro über Ebay bekommen, sobald ich den Key dazu habe kann ich mehr einstellen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

Mehr Taktraten bringen natürlich viel mehr, aaaaaaber ob bessere Timings mehr bringen??? Das ist fraglich. Daher sage ich mehr Taktraten.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Wenn die Timings zu groß werden bringt der Hohe Takt nichts mehr, daher spielen die Timings bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch eine Rolle.

Für die 4000 MHz musste ich zuvor 19-25-25-45 haben, was sich jetzt mit nur 18-19-19-38 stark verbessert hat. Die Timings sind praktisch die Anzahl der Datenraten die abgearbeitet werden müssen und werden diese mehr dann wird der Takt für die höhere Anzahl zur verarbeiteten Daten dahin gehen. Daher sagt man das sobald die Timings zu groß werden der hohe Takt nicht mehr viel bringt.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Ich bin aber gar nicht darauf aus mehr als 3600 MHz zu fahren, da mir das ganze jetzt schon im Grunde ausreicht.

Skill: 3200MHz = 16-18-18-38
Patriot: 3600 MHz = 16-18-18-36

Sind Stockwerte.
Die Skill konnte ich aber nicht mit weniger Timings betreiben, ist dann instabil gewesen oder ist gar nicht gestartet.

Die 3200 Mhz hatte ich bereits mit den neuen Patriot Speicher mit nur 14-14-14-32 am laufen.
Ob es mit noch weniger geht habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Mit Skill allgemein hat das eher nichts zutun sonderm es liegt am Chip.
> 
> Patriot Samsung drunter
> Dein Skill nur diesem schrott von Hynix.


Ja weiß ich, meinte ich auch im Grunde auch, denn ich habe jetzt auch zugeschaut das ich Samsung und B-Dies bekomme.
Was hast du für Werte hinbekommen?

Wobei die Hynix auch wenn die Timings nicht so gut waren bis 4000 MHz auch noch mit gemacht haben.
So schlecht fand ich dann dieses Ergebnis nicht, nur waren mir die Timings dazu zu hoch und auch die Spannung, denn meine heutigen Tests habe ich alle mit nur 1,350v hin bekommen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Mit welchem Takt?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Die 4000 Mhz brauche ich nicht versuchen, bekomme ich nur so am laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



T1 läuft damit aber nicht, selbst mit 1,400v nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Habe mal das ganze mit 3600 Mhz umgesetzt.
Mit deinen Werten ging es nicht, musste ich daher was eigenes machen.
Von dir habe das 16 überall übernommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (20. Februar 2019)

Ob das ganze auch stabil läuft? Memtestx86 sagt dir dann.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Spannung habe ich auch mit auf 1,375v angehoben und auch IO auf 1,150v und SA auf 1,200v.
Ich lass es mal so, scheint gut zu laufen.

Habe auch mal ein 3DMark Test gemacht und konnte eines meiner besten Ergebnisse um 130 Punkt übersteigen.
Mit den Skill konnte ich diese Punktezahl nicht mehr erreichen, auch nicht mit dem selben Takt von 3600 Mhz.

Memtest86+ testet nur auf Fehler und da im Dos die Arbeitsspeicher nicht voll ausgelastet werden müssten diese ganz schlecht laufen damit es hier Fehler auswerfen würde.
Da ist super_pi oder hyper_pi besser. Denn hier werden alle Kerne ausgelastet und der Arbeitsspeicher an seine Grenzen gebracht.

EDIT:

Mal ein Kurztest mit 4266 MHz... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Mit CL 16 komme ich noch gut auf 3733 Mhz hin.
Bleibe aber erst mal bei 2T.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Wobei ich es erstmals auf 3600 MHz zurück gesetzt habe, aber alles an Timings beibehalten.
Denn die 3733 MHz muss ich erst auf Stabilität testen und für heute Abend möchte ich etwas entspannen und nichts mehr herum testen.

Fazit: Die Skill waren schon gut, dennoch freue ich mich noch dazu entschieden zu haben die Patriot Viper RGB zu kaufen, denn auch wenn sie jetzt ein wenig mehr gekostet haben bringen sie schon ein gutes Ergebnis. Schließlich kauft man sich nicht jedes Jahr neue Arbeitsspeicher und oft werden diese sogar mit neuen Plattformen mit übernommen. Daher war es mir jetzt auch wichtiger gute zu bekommen und von den Samsung mit B-DIES war dieser Set das günstigste was es zur Zeit gibt. Zudem gefallen sie mir auch sehr gut was die Optik angeht.


----------

